# most quiet yet powerful hob filter?



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi, I need a large hob filter for a bedroom tank. I am leaning towards an AC70, but im afraid it might be too loud. I am fine with the Hot Magnum and Penguin 125 bio wheel, but they are too small and I want to switch over to just one filter instead of four small ones. thanks


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

5+ years ago I settled on the Aqua Clear filters to serve all of my HOB needs and I've been very happy with that decision ever since... I have a few of them that are 5+ years old...

The AC 110 has much more 'Media Capacity' than the AC 70... I would use the AC 110 provided your tank is 29 gallons or more...


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I second the AC110. Provided you keep the water level up on your tank, mine have all been very quiet.


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

*** always been under the assumption that the larger the filter is the more noise it has potential to make, so that is why i wanted the 70 over the 110. I dont expect for it to be dead silent, but enough to where water splashing would drown out the noise. for those who have ACs and canister filters, how do you compare the noise?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

The motors on my AC 110s are virtually silent...

Provided the impellor is kept clear of Debris, which it needs to be to function properly and stay in good shapeâ€¦ it functions quietlyâ€¦

Provided the water level is topped off, the sound of the returning water is very quietâ€¦

My 125 gal is in the living room and sits maybe 8â€™ in front of the couchâ€¦ and I cannot hear the filter nor the returning water at all from the couchâ€¦

When I slack off on water maintenance the water level drops and the returning water can be heardâ€¦ I appreciate the little reminderâ€¦


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

so is that everyone's vote the AC line?


----------



## barrem (Jul 11, 2009)

I use an Emperor 400 that is very quiet. Almost no water splashing noise except for the little bit that the bio wheels make as they rotate (I don't use the spray bars, so I'm not sure if they make more noise). Motor is also very quiet. This has just been my experience. I've read that the newer models might not be as quiet or maybe take a little while to break in, I'm not sure. Could be worth looking in to.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I have both a Emperor 400 and a AC70 on my 60 gallon tank . They both are very quiet with just a quiet hum. The only thing you have to do is keep the water level up to the flow of the filters and they will work for you.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

The emperors are pretty good, I have a couple along with several ac 110. I just like the ac better because it seems like they move more water. I like that about them.


----------



## Gator1088 (Sep 11, 2009)

*** got 2 emperor 400s on my 75 and its about 2 feet away from my bad and its great the only time i hear anything is when i need to add water or clean the impeller and *** cleaned the impeller twice in a year they great imo and the water flow is great as well its got 2 openings about 4" that water comes out of quickly and *** got a sand bottom and its always clear


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I agree with Gator.


----------



## Phildo (Jul 29, 2004)

*** used dozens of many brands and Aqua Clear is far quieter than most. It is to the point where you may need to aerate your water with a pump because it has so little surface agitation, not quite but close


----------



## Gator1088 (Sep 11, 2009)

go with what you want to but im super happy with the emperors i actually had an ac on my 29 gal before i upgraded and switched cause the emperor was quieter


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Gator1088 said:


> go with what you want to but im super happy with the emperors i actually had an ac on my 29 gal before i upgraded and switched cause the emperor was quieter


I traded out all of my Penguin and Emporer filters for Aqua Clears because of the increased water flow of the AC 110 over the largest model of Emp or Pen... as well as the drastically increased size in media chamber in the AC over the Emp or Pen... as well being able to easily use a much wider range and variety of media in the AC over the Emp and Pen... as well as having that one big fat sponge in the AC over the exnensive to replace and neusance to rebuild cartridges of the Emp & Pen...

I find my Aqua Clears to have silent motors, just like my Emps & Pens. They should all have silent motors when properly maintained...

I find the ACs make a splashing noise, just like the Emps and Pens, if I do not keep the tank topped off... but pour silently back into the tank when the tank is topped off... all three are also equal in sound in this aspect too...

I think all to often someone has an instance of user error, usually allowing the impellor to get sand/gunk in it and not promptly cleaning it... and then blame that filter for being noisy. When properly maintained, any quality built HOB, such as Aqua Clear, Emporer or Penguin, will function vertually silent.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I almost forgot. I noticed one thing the lid on my AC on the top of the casing seems to vibrate and make a little noise every once in a while. I just tap it my finger on top and it's fine. Anyone else have this problem? I probably just don't have it sitting in place right but it's fine I'm used to dealing with it.


----------



## pupdawg (Jul 20, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> I almost forgot. I noticed one thing the lid on my AC on the top of the casing seems to vibrate and make a little noise every once in a while. I just tap it my finger on top and it's fine. Anyone else have this problem? I probably just don't have it sitting in place right but it's fine I'm used to dealing with it.


Yea my AC110s do that from time to time and it was worse on my AC30. I just tap it like you do and it stops.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

At least I'm not the only one lol. It's really not that big of deal once you get used to it. Knock on wood it has been pretty quiet for a while.


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

I started taping the lids down on my AC's to keep them from vibrating.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Smart


----------

